# Malec's fantasy SZR tower.



## malec

Inspiration came from "Aqua", a Chicago building that's not yet built. Just messing around with the balconies.

The tower's not finished though, I have to make a proper base, make the carpark and also finish the tower to the top.


----------



## Krazy

are u sure it's not a falcon tower inspiration :sleepy:

looks nice whatever it's inspired from!


----------



## DG

niiiice


----------



## malec

That's only because of the top, that'll be gone once I finish the thing


----------



## dubaiflo

it looks too messy to me, but we'll see what u make of it


----------



## malec

I fucked it up 
I tried to make a top but it turned out crap, maybe I'll just go back to the other version and put a nice rooftop garden on the top. I really didn't want the top to bulge out like that but... oh well.


----------



## dubaiflo

looks like a messy rose rotana to be honest..


----------



## Krazy

Dubai Hotel anyone?


----------



## smussuw

great effort guys


----------



## malec

dubaiflo said:


> looks like a messy rose rotana to be honest..


thanks for the encouragement. and now let's what models you've made


----------



## malec

To be honest, I'm getting to like my creation


----------



## Medo

Malec that is a great design, I think the top is excellent  but maybe a spire will make it look even better :dunno:


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

It looks like an ecclectic aqua fused with absolut and topped off with some jinmao.or the chicago corn cobbs marinacity. Either way i'd like to see a finished product, just less bulky and without the chessy top, instead, something like a wave effect


----------



## TowerPower

Keep fiddling with it until you find a profile you like. It looks decent now, but with some refinement it could be even better.


----------



## malec

I changed the top slightly, I don't know if this improved it or not. Anymore suggestions?




















Also some skyline pics (old version)


----------



## malec

With a little bit of tweaking I think I've managed to minimise the willy effect.


----------



## dubaiflo

:lol: @ dubai hotel samir 

there are still people claiming grand hyatt looks like that.. but .. bullshit.



malec said:


> thanks for the encouragement. and now let's what models you've made





no thank you i won't bother.

anyway it looks better now in skyline.


----------



## malec

OK, changed the top again, the that it doesn't bulge as much is the biggest improvement I think. Also I got rid of the small spire since that made it look too much like the rose rotana.


----------



## Krazy

now that's some sandstorm in the background 

nice change on the tower... looks a lot cleaner.. perhaps some glass facade might do some good


----------



## dubaiflo

btw are those balconies or just architectural feature?


----------



## malec

Balconies of course, huge ones too. Also this tower has floors going all the way to the top (except for the last 3 sections though). I haven't counted the floors but it's just over 100 I think.

2 more images, not as good as the one in post 18, that's my favourite one so far.


----------



## malec

OK, counted the floors. It has 107 floors in total and is 420m to the top (same as princess tower?). The floors go almost all the way to the top of the tower but this one's pretty luxurious (as can be seen from the massive balconies) and the floor to floor heights are 3.8m (floor to ceiling are 3.3m though with .5m thick floor, maybe too much?)


----------



## Krazy

^^ what's the per sq ft launch price  ?


----------

